# 2005 Englander 25 PDVC Factory Settings



## gjr1027 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know the factory settings for the 2005 Englander 25 PDVC pellet stove? Have been reading posts about this and mine are set at 6 for Low Fuel Feed, 9 for Low Burn Air and 1 for Air on Temp. I bought the stove used last month and it is running ok but seems to have a lot of ash and it seems that the Low Burn Air is way high compared to all others I have read. Would a lower setting have any effect on this? 
Thanks.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 24, 2011)

The best and most accurate answer will be to pm Mike Holton the Englander rep .

There is different settings for different years.

his screen name is stoveguy2esw

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/that/1590/


----------



## imacman (Oct 24, 2011)

The settings from the factory are 6-4-1.  

That setting for your Low Burn air (9) is way too high, and will just make the pellets burn too fast and/or send the hot burn air through the stove and up the exhaust too quickly and not heat your house.


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking but I got a response from Mike Holton from Englaner and he said that the factory setting for the 25 PVDC for 2005 were 5-9-1. Why would they set it that hi? Will a lower setting allow the pellets to burn down more? I do get clumpy ash, not a fine dusty ash.
Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

What setting are you burning on, depending upon various factors those lower settings only play a role on heat settings 1 and 2.

They also have different programs in the controller and sometimes the wrong program is set in the controller.

Mike posted a reset sequence to return the stove to its factory settings.


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

I fire it up on the 5-5 setting as indicated in the manual and then usualy after about 30 min.I turn it down to 2-2 and then 1-1 later in the day. I shut it down before I go to bed and then fire it back up in the morning, so it isn't running 24/7. Do you have a link to Mikes reset post and if so is it the same for all years? As I said, mine is a 2005 25PDVC.
Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is the reset, Mike does not indicate what if any version of the controller it applies to or year of stove, the thread was on a PAH .  


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/978785/


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, I'll check it out, thanks.
Any idea why they would make the low burn air so high as a factory seting and will lowering it create a hotter fire or should I say, will the air coming out of the room air blower be warmer?
Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

gjr1027 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll check it out, thanks.
> Any idea why they would make the low burn air so high as a factory seting and will lowering it create a hotter fire or should I say, will the air coming out of the room air blower be warmer?
> Thanks



The air setting is there to allow proper combustion of the stove given the feed rate and the physical construction of the stove.  It isn't only the air rate that determines the convection air temperature.  In fact with a high enough air rate the convection air may actually have a low temperature.  It is a complex interaction of combustion and heat transfer that determines the convection air temperature.   Anything that interferes with the air flows of the stove have major impacts on how it operates.


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

So basicly I should leave it alone as this is how it was set up from the factory? It seems to be running fine other than some clumpy ashes but I was just reading some posts about people changing the settings to get a better burn or make the pellets last longer. I'm new to this, first stove of any kind.
Thanks.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

There are many things that can cause clumpy ashes.  One of which is impurities in the pellets, fuel feed on the high side, too little combustion air, too much combustion air, ash in the stove's plumbing (impacts combustion air flow by reducing it), ash in the venting (same effect as in the plumbing).


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

I cleaned the stove REAL good before I installed it so I think it may have to do with the pellets or air, I'm leaning towards the pellets because they came with the stove when I bought it used last month and they were sitting in the persons basement since last winter.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

gjr1027 said:
			
		

> I cleaned the stove REAL good before I installed it so I think it may have to do with the pellets or air, I'm leaning towards the pellets because they came with the stove when I bought it used last month and they were sitting in the persons basement since last winter.



I don't know what brand of pellets you were burning but I've seen some really nasty things pulled out of burn pots after very little time burning even with a proper air supply so it can in fact be the pellet.  

I'm not taking a swipe at you, as you may have done a really good cleaning job on the stove, but spend a bit of time on here and see all of the real good clean stoves with issues that turn out to be ash in the plumbing somewhere and you'll understand why I said what I did in the post.

Take your time, get used to the stove, and don't change things without knowing what will happen, then wait until the stove stabilizes to judge the effects of the change and never change more than one thing at a time.


----------



## gjr1027 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the input, I appreciate it. Will probobly leave it where its at and see how things go when the real cold weather hits us here.


----------

